# 

## agnes

Gnębi mnie straszliwie kwestia ogrodzenia.Mam dużą działkę o wymiarach 25 m /60 m. Wdzięczna byłabym za podpowiedzi dot.zrobienia ogrodzenia jak najbardziej ekonomicznie ,dodam iż własna praca wchodzi jak najbardziej w grę.

----------


## Roose

HA ! mam identyczną działkę, z tym, że z jednej strony sąsiad już zrobił ogrodzenie.
Dwie strony robię siatką na cokole betonowym / wystarczy 15-18 cm/ głębokość wystarczy na sztych, tylko słupek należy zalać na głębokość 50 -60 cm. I trzeba pamiętać o dylatacjach.
A od ulicy 25 m drewno i klinkier.

----------


## Kiebo

Zrobilem ogrodzenie podobnej dzialki za ok. 1500-2000 zl (juz nie pamietam dokladnie). Kupilem siatke w Castoramie, a slupki z rozbiorki (w Warszawie). Brama z furtka kosztowala 600 zl. Recznie usunalem rdze i pomalowalem slupki (3 dni roboty), zrobilem wykopy (2 dni), pozyczylem betoniarke i w 2 dni zalalem wszystkie slupki i brame. Wszystko robilem sam bez pomocy. Tylko przy naciaganiu siatki skorzystalem z kolezenskiej pomocy przyjaciol.

----------


## agnes

Ja również z jednej strony miałam ogrodzenie zrobione przez sąsiada,ale podczas wichur jego super ogrodzenie nie wytrzymało i padło a niestety na bogacza mi nie wygląda aby cokolwiek wyłożył na ogrodzenie.z drugiej strony sąsiad ma zamiar dopiero się budować ale również skory nie jest w partycypacji kosztów.Mi za to zależy na ogrodzeniu,ponieważ jak rozpocznie się wiosna i budowa sąsiada chciałabym być juz od niego odizolowana .

----------


## Roose

jest jeszcze jedna zaleta własnego / nie wspólnego / płotu - zawsze możesz w niego wbić gwóźdź, zaczepić sznurek itp. a te wspólne.......
Ja słupki miałem z odzysku po demontażu instalacji centralnego ogrzewania w bloku / drapanie farby cud zajęcie / ale wyszło tanio.

----------

qrka to macie fajnie, ja to mam 300m do grodzenia, ale jakos sobie z tym poradze.
Od frontu daje deski jakies 100m (pełne deskowanie do wysokości 180cm minimalne szczeliny miedzy deseczkami) reszte siatka.
Słupki najtaniej mozna kupic w elektrowni lub na złomie (mnie kosztował 2 zł jeden dł.3m) siatka najlepiej powlekana (1.5m oczko 5cm 6.9zł/mb zbiłem cene z 7,6)

----------


## agnes

I właśnie o to mi chodzi oby było tanio,róenież myslę o jakimś złomie na słupki ,ale jak rozwiazać sprawę z przodu budynku,z bramą wjazdową ,furtką - tutaj nie chciałabym siatki.

----------


## Młody

W styczniowym Muratorze zamieszczony jest fajny projekt na ogrodzenie. Na poczatek oczywiscie planuje siatke i slupki metalowe. Ogrodzenie frontowe tez na poczatek siatka i metalowe rurki, brama i furtka z odzysku. Pozniej planuje metalowe slupki potraktowac jako zbrojenie slupow ogrodzenia docelowego (klinkier + drewno), a siatke mysle, ze sprzedam bez problemu.
Fajne drewniane ogrodzenie widzialem tu:
http://www.dranpol.com.pl/

----------


## Ryszard1

Najtaniej ogrodzenie zrobic z rurek gazowych, ocynkowanych, kupionych z metra na zlomie. Przy 2 metrowym odstepie wystarczy 1/2 " Za takie rurki licza sobie po ok. 1 zl/ mb.
Nalezy je pociac (mozna na zlomowisku) i zakopac na glebokosc 
50 cm obkladajac gruzem i zalewajac cementem. Na slupkach
najtaniej rozpiac siatke powlekana PCV. Mozna taka kupic po 4,50 zl/m2.

----------


## kodi_gdynia

najtaniej siatka ocynkowana, a słupki 1/2 cala to mało. Zależy jaka wysokość. Przy 1,5m mam 4cm i nie jest to wcale za dużo. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Roose

YES, YES, MIN DN. 32

----------


## tom soyer

slupki drewniane fi 10 okorowane nietoczone zaipregnowane 280PLN m3, siatka ocynk najtansza jaka znajdziesz.

----------


## Ryszard1

>najtaniej siatka ocynkowana,
ale potem trzeba ja malowac ...

>a słupki 1/2 cala to mało.
Na slupki 1 m, postawione gesciej, co 2 m, w ogrodeku dzialkowym chyba wystarczy ...

----------


## kodi_gdynia

Ryszard malować to i może trzeba, ale najwcześniej po kilku latach a słupki 1/2 cala tzn. 1,2 cm to co to ma być. Efekt wizualny pozostawiam bez komentarza.

----------


## agamon

Działka 34*44m planowałem na początku sam ogrodzić, nawet pożyczyłem przyrząd do robienia dołków. Po dokładnym przeanalizowaniu kosztów materiałów, pomocy i czasu jaki by mi to zajęło podjałem decyzję o zleceniu ogrodzenia ekipie.
Chłopcy sprawnie wykopali dołki, betonując słupki fi50 co 2m.
na to poszła siatka ocynk 150cm.,drut fi3,5mm. Wyszło 22zł.mb.ogrodzenia.Z trzech stron działka odrodzona ok.113mb.
Czy dużo? Ja w tym czasie robiłem swoje i tez zarabiałem. 
Niech każdy robi  to z czego żyje.
na wiosnę ogrodzę od drogi i też pewnie wezmę ekipę. Pożyjemy,zobaczymy.

----------

jeszcze raz ja
co do słupkow to najlepiej w elektroeni lub rafineri
tam przez cały czas wymieniaj instalacje(takie wymogi bhp)
rureczki mozna wybierac jakie sie chce i to w cenie złomu.
Ja sobie załatwiłem 100 sztuk 3m o średnicy 10cm i grubości scianki 6mm nawet nie trzeba skrobac (farba jest taka jak by pomalował 2 tyg.temu) za 100szt zapłaciłem 200zł.

----------


## Maco

Ja kupiłem stęple 3-metrowe po 3zł (a można kupić taniej), okorowałem, zabezpieczyłem jeden metr lepikiem i zakopałem. Na tym zamierzam rozpiąć jakąś siatkę.
Jest to na pewno płot bardziej tymczasowy niż słupki metalowe zabetonowane ale moja działka nie ma jeszcze ostatecznego kształtu jesli chodzi o wysokość (chcę ją trochę podnieść, ale nie wiem jeszcze ile i czy wszędzie) więc taki płot przetrwa te kilka lat, po których wymienie słupki albo nawet cały płot na docelowy.

----------


## Witia

Moi sąsiedzi mieli słupki drewniane, zakonserowane i po dwóch trzech latach silny wiatr przewrócił większość, a te co zostały przewrócą sie w tym roku (na pewno!)

----------


## krzyszt17

Ja miałem do ogrodzenia działkę 1,5ha (prawie 500m ogrodzenia), ze względu na zwierzątka leśne buszujące po działce zdecydowałem sie ogrodzić całą. Zrobiłem tak: słupki metalowe fi50, ścianka do 6mm (odrzut z huty czeskiej), rozstaw co 3m. Między słupkami 3szt krawężników chodnikowych 100x30x10 mocowanych na suchą zaprawę (ma to być o wiele trwalsze niż murek, a chyba niewiele droższe), jak najtańsza siatka ocynkowana. Z przodu działki mam zamiar na wiosnę wkopać słupki drewniane (dębowe) podobno wytrzymają i 10 lat, na to oczywiście siatka.

----------


## pitbull

Slupki moze i wytrzymaja ale sztachetki w przeslach watpie.

----------


## Maco

Witia, a te słupki co się przewróciły to się złamały ?

----------


## Majka

My grodziliśmy 300m. Kupiliśmy kątowniki, pocieli nam na składzie na odpowiednie długości /chyba były to 5 lub 6-stki/, zostały wbetonowane na głębokość 60cm, narożniki i środkowe zostały wzmocnione wspornikami też z tych kątowników. Sama pomalowałam je farbą chlorokauczukową. Bramka i brama - słupki zostały wymurowane z kamienia /60/60/, konstrukcja wyspawana, żerdki drewniane. Całość - siatka powlekana 2m wysokosci /porządnej jakości/. Pracowało przy tym 2 dobrych pracowników.

----------


## tcic

Witam,
Mam dziale 5000 mkw pod lasem, wiec UPARLEM sie na plot drewniany. Slupki tez chce drewniane. Ale niektorzy odradzaja, ze moga zgnic i sie przewrocic?
Ma ktos patent na trwale slupki drewniane? Czy sosnowe odpadaja?
W gorach (Zakopane) 80% plotow to drewniane slupki + drewniane poprzeczki (okraglaki) i ...stoja. A wygladaja super.
Aha - a brame tez bym chetnie na nich osadzil...


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: tcic dnia 2003-01-10 12:46 ]</font>

----------


## Wowka

> On 2003-01-10 12:45, tcic wrote:
> Ma ktos patent na trwale slupki drewniane? 
> <font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: tcic dnia 2003-01-10 12:46 ]</font>


Tak, należy wykonać stalowe (z grubego płaskownika lub blachy) obsady trzonu słupka następnie skręcić całość śrubami do wysokości ok. 20 cm. "korzeń" obsady zabetonować w wylewce lub też (wykorzystując do tego np przyspawaną rurę np fi150 o długości ok 1 m.) wkopać w glebę.
Oczywiście co zrozumiałe drewno powinno być zaimpregnowane i potem cyklicznie konserwowane.
Pozdawiam.

_________________


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Wowka dnia 2003-01-10 13:11 ]</font>

----------


## Becik

My mamy działkę narożną - od strony sąsiadów jest już siatka ( od jednego już była - więc imię dalszych dobrych stosunków zwróciliśmy część kosztów, z drugim stawialiśmy wspólnie ). Część od jednej i drugiej drogi chcieliśmy ogrodzić czymś ładniejszym ale to jest ponad 65 metrów, więc na razie jest tymczasowo siatka na stemplach, a docelowo będzie z tego dłuższego brzegu siatka na podmurówce + iglaki ( co zapewni trochę brakującej na narożnych działkach intymności ), a z tego krótszego ( ok 24m ) jakieś drewniane sztachetki.

----------


## Witia

Maco - wszystkie słupki zgniły, nawet te które były zabetonowane.Poziom wód gruntowych jest wysoki, w innej glebie może zachowają się inaczej.

----------

Wyciągam wątek.
Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć, jaka jest różnica w kosztach:zwykłe słupy otynkowane nakryte "czapką" z dachówki a w takim rozmiarze obłożone klinkierem. 
Jakie są wady i zalety obu rozwiązań.
Dziękuję.
ps. Ogrodzenia to droga sprawa.  :Sad: 

Zamierzam te słupy dać tylko od frontu.Reszta działki będzie ogrodzona zwykłymi słupkami i siatką.

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: opal dnia 2003-01-18 18:53 ]</font>

----------


## Domka

a ja jeszcze dorzucę pytanie:
jak wykonać ogrodzenie, jeżeli podwyższę działkę o około 0,5m w stosunku do sąsiadów? 
nie chce robić spadku terenu, a nie wiem czy sąsiedzi wyrażą zgodę na przesypanie sie na ich działki.
Słyszałam, że musiałabym zrobić bardzo mocne fundamenty, z prętami, żeby napór ziemi nie rozwalił mi ogrodzenia.
myślałam o ogrodzeniu metalowym własnie z takimi murkami tynkowanymi lub z klinkieru, o które pyta Opal, lub zwykłymi metalowymi słupkami i siatka. (ale chciałabym aby cała podmurówka schowana była w ziemi)

----------


## Bartt

Przy takiej różnicy poziomów latem trawa może się łatwo przesuszać

----------


## Domka

myślałam o tym, ale może dajac pierwszą warstwe ziemi gliniastej, uniknę wysuszania trawy.
teren mojej działki jest poniżej poziomu drogi, bardzo podmokły - łąki, trochę deszczu i woda stoi

----------

A czy wokół działki musi być podmurówka?
Zastanawiam się czy nie odpuścić i zalać tylk słupki a siatkę rozpiąć-czy to duża oszczędność?Czy jak są spadki tereny (2 boki) to ma duże znaczenie i lepiej zrobić tjednak podmurówkę nawet niską?
Gdzie można zaoszczędzić przy ogrodzeniu.
Jak z tymi słupami tynkowanymi.A może obłozenie klinkierem jest niewiele droższe?
poradźcie  :Sad:

----------


## abram

Jeszcze słówko o drewnianym ogrodzeniu. Miałem taki budowlany płot z tzw. nieokorowanego drewna. Wytrzymał prawie trzy zimy. Sądzę ,że nie jest to trwały materiał nawet odpowiednio zabezpieczony.

----------


## abram

Sądzę OPAL,że ogrodzenie nie musi miec podmurówki - ona jednak to ogrodzenie uszczelnia. Ja mam stosunkowo blisko do lasu, więc niektóre zwierzaki by przeszły. Zreszta nawet mój pies podkopywał się, gdy nie było podmurówki i uciekał /wcale nie dlatego,że nie miał co jeść/.Teraz mam z trzech stron to zabezpieczenie, tylko z czwartej strony brakuje. Nie mogę dogadac się z sąsiadem.

----------


## Domka

w sumie rzeczywiście, pies może się podkopać, a niekoniecznie to musi byc nasz pies, tylko agresywny pies sąsiada lub jakiś bezdomniak.
a chyba nie ma na tyle wysokich siatek, żeby jakiś metr zakopać w ziemi, prawda?
bo napewno podmurówka solidna (z wieńcem), podniesie znacznie koszty
pozdr..........

----------


## Octavian

Ja myślę dać (ale tylko od frontu) ogrodzenie na "podmurówce" betonowej około 0,4 m od poziomu terenu postawiony na fundamencie zagłębionego 0,5 poniżej terenu. Razem jakieś 8 m3 betonu (pytanie jakiego - chyba B 7,5 starczy). Oczywiście do tego słupki-murki i jakieś powyginane pręty żeby fajnie wyglądało.
Do Opalki: podmurówka chyba tylko od frontu w pozostałej części solidnie osadzone słupki i siatka. Tak będzie taniej - a za jakiś czas można spróbować czegoś lepszego.
Hej
pzdr

----------


## Loricaria

Może ktoś z Was wie jak wykonać tanie ogrodzenie, szczelne o właściwościach wygłuszających..? Sąsiad hałasem nam często żyć nie daje ...

----------


## maciek1000000

odkopie temat, moze ktos polecic jak wykonac tanie ogrodzenie , mam dzialke 30x30 metrow i chce ja tanio i w miare szybko ogrodzic

----------


## Kwitko

My grodziliśmy siatką leśną. Na allegro mają dość korzystne ceny. Wyszło taniej niż w castoramie czy u lokalnych producentów.

----------


## rwxw

> odkopie temat, moze ktos polecic jak wykonac tanie ogrodzenie


Najtańszy i najładniejszy jest żywopłot. Może być kolorowy, np. czerwony berberys, zielony grab, tuje czy cokolwiek innego. Niestety trzeba parę lat poczekać aż urośnie...

----------


## Blechert

Pisanie w 2012 w wątku z 2003 roku, to jak podróże w czasie :smile:  Przypuszczam, że gdy forumowicze zaczną przechodzić na emerytury po 67 roku życia, będą tu pisali czy ich płoty jeszcze stoją, w których miejscach nadgniły a co zające nadgryzły a i gdzie krowa sąsiadają oparła się o przęsło, gdzie wnuk innego sąsiada wjechał autem po imprezce w pot i jak to załatali. Świetlana przyszłość przed nami :smile: 
Po latach tylko żywopłoty będą piękne :smile:

----------


## sami03

ja rowniez chcialam miec piekny klinkierowy plot z przodu (33m) ale ale zycie wszystko zweryfikowalo i po budowie zdecydowalismy sie na siatke rowniez z przodu. wyszlo ok 70zl za metr z materialem i robocizna. panowie zalozyli plot w 1dzien. mie ma fundamentu jest z gotowych paneli imitujacych cegle (w kolorze betonu) tylko brama i furtka jest kuta z dobrego zrodla (nie castorama) w cenie 2700 zl z  robocizna. ogolnie kiedys juz inna dzialke ogradzalismy siatka samodzielnie i po przeliczeniu kosztow i ogromu pracy zdecydowalismy sie na gotowy plot. mam zamiar obsadzic go jakims zywoplotem i mysle ze bedzie dobrze.

----------


## meyham

Tak was czytam i się zastanawiam czy ogrodzenie z siatki zgrzewanej - dość solidnej osadzone już rośliną zimozieloną w cenie ok 50-60 zł za kawałek 120 cm to dużo? Mam do ogrodzenia działkę 2x55 m + 22 m = 132 m x 60 to ok 8 tyś za ogrodzenie - z robocizną i roślinami - czy to dużo? Dalibyście tyle za ogrodzenie?

----------


## nutka1989

Siatka i owszem-jedno z tanszych opcji ogrodzenia domu,ale nie wyglada zbyt pięknie,to chyba wszyscy przyznają. A skoro już ogradzać swoj wymarzony dom to i wymarzonym płotem :Smile:  Mi najbardziej podobają się drewniane.Kute są też niezłe,ale dużo droższe,jak wiadomo,a jednak drewno to i ekologiczne i ładne. Przeglądałam te [REKLAMA] i przyznam,że świetne.

----------


## edde

i jakimś dziwnym trafem oboje w kazdym poście wychwalacie tę firmę, spamerzy... chyba słabo się to spzredaje skoro do takich form reklamy trzeba się posuwać...

----------


## wioletta32

Moze ktos mi doradzi jakies tanie ogrodzenie,ale nie betonowe,ani nie siatka.Siatka niestety z pewnych względów odpada,a betonowego chciałabym uniknąc z powodów estetycznych.Jest cos w podobnej cenie do betonowego,a mniej ,,przytłaczające,,??

----------


## firewall

To sadź żywopłot. Wiąz lub grab. A według mnie te betonowe koszmarki powinny być zakazane. To zamach na piękno polskiej ziemi.

----------


## wioletta32

Własnie niczego za bardzo nie zasadze,bo mam kilka psów lużnobiegajacych.Bardzo niszcza żywopłt który juz istnieje.Musze miec ogrodzenie wysokie na 2 metry Po obecnej siatce 1,80 jeden,,cholera,,wspina sie jak po drabinie,a drugi poprostu ja przeskakuje.Stad siatka odpada : nie zdała,, egzaminu,,

----------


## firewall

To płot z desek pionowych. I nie musi być aż tak wysoki. Miałem owczarka niemieckiego, a wysokość płotu nie miała znaczenia bo wspinał się po niej. Najzabawniejsze było obserowanie go jak 4 łapami stał na wierzchołku ogrodzenia i bujał się bo sporo czasu zajmowało mu odważenie się na zeskoczenie. Przy drewnianym płocie odpadnie wspinanie się.

----------


## wioletta32

Dziekuje wszystkim za rady :smile: Podjęłam wczoraj decyzje i zakupiłam przesła metalowe.Będe robic ogrodzenie betonowo -metalowe.Cena będzie niewiele wyzsza od samego betonowego,poniewaz zakupiłam niskie przęsełka,które umieszcze na  1 i 1/2 betonowych płyt.Płot będzie wysokosci 180cm w szycie,a do tego zakonczony metalowymi sztachetkami z grotem,więc licze,ze pies nie bedzie tego przeskakiwał :smile: Co prawda,przesła marketowe,wiec pewnie słabe jakosciowo,ale jednak unikne efektu betonowego,,mury,,za niewielkie pieniądze :smile:

----------


## Blechert

Zawieź te przęsła do cynkowni a potem do malowania proszkowego, bo inaczej od rdzy się nie odgonisz. Pozdrawiam

----------


## wioletta32

Wiem,,, :smile: Co prawda obecnie nie stac mnie na cynkownie,ale będa malowane podkładem antykorozyjnym i farbą.Czy to wystarczy???Widuje te marketowe okropnie przerdzewiałe.Zapytałam nawet jednego pana jak długo ma zamontowane te przesła,skora juz je tak rdza zaatakowała.Musiał sie niezręcznie poczuc :smile:  :smile: (dodam,ze nie znalismy sie wczesniej)Okazało sie ,ze raptem pół roku...

----------


## encefalo

poweim tak że z czego ogrodzenie by nie było a ma być na lata to taniego nie znajdziecie. Tanio możecie grodzić siatkami autostradowymi, normalną siatką ogrodzeniową z oczkiem 70mm słupkami o ściance 1,2mm, przęsełkami z hipermarketu  ale na ile to będzie na 2 lata i znowu wydatek. Jak ja to mówie szkłem d.... nie utrze a tania ekipa jak ja to mówie krzywe jest droższe  :wink:  pozdrawiam

----------


## wioletta32

są jeszcze inne powiedzonka typu,,biednego nie stac na tanie rzeczy ,,itp...ale jescze jest przysłowie<<Z pustego to i Salomon nie naleje>>Jak nie ma kasy,to sie robi tanio.Poza tym,moze człowiek jutro ,,kipnie,,więc ogrodzenie za ,,gruba,,kase na tzwn,,lata,,nie ma sensu.Jak sie wzbogace, i dozyje,to moze kiedys wymienie na solidniejsze i ładniejsze.Na razie to betonowo-metalowe i tak szarpnie mój budżet :smile:

----------


## Blechert

Kamilko - ja polecam pod siatką dwa rządki kostki granitowej 8x11 kładzione w rowku suchego betonu. Można też wstawić oporniki surowo łupanego granitu długości 40 cm o przekroju 10x20 cm. Bez wylewania podmurówki, tanio i estetycznie. Oba materiały są do obejrzenia na zdjęciach na stronie www.

----------


## AMORadom

Witam. Osoby zainteresowane ogrodzeniami panelowymi zachęcam do zapoznania się z ofertą ogrodzeń Art.Master. Aktualnie trwa promocja w trakcie której można zakupić ogrodzenia (panele, słupki i obejmy) w bardzo atrakcyjnych cenach.
http://allegro.pl/listing/user/listi...us_id=36582994

----------


## Ansang

Sorki ale nie stać mnie na tanie jak to mówią Anglicy. Mam ogrodzenie euro-płotu i może nie były najtańsze ale mam gwarancje że za kilak sezonów nie będa wyglądały jak bieda z nędzą. Z resztą kupwoanie najtańszego to takie typowo polskie - wystarczy przyjrzeć się naszym drogom - dziury łatane najtańszym g.. i za dwa lata znowu trzeba powtarzać...

----------


## forgetit

Sąsiedzi są zadowoleni z takiego betonowego ogrodzenia? Czy ich potraktowałeś typowo po polsku?

----------


## Ansang

Tak, stosunki mamy typowo polskie. Czyli serdeczne.  :smile:

----------


## slawekb20

Witam, 
wiem, ze z punktu widzenia pytającego pierwotnie temat już dawno nieaktualny. 
Gdyby jednak jeszcze ktoś na nowo potrzebował.
Ja zrobiłem wersje nietypową i wielu może się nie podobać.
Słupek to podkład kolejowy, a przęsło to 6 desek z oflisem w poziomie. 
Działka 32x50. Całość włącznie z ramą bramy spawaną to 9500 pln.

----------


## Kyniek123

Wrzuć zdjęcia to dość ciekawy pomysł.

----------


## przemo1

Jak ktoś potrzebuje pomysłu na szybkie i tanie ogrodzenie, to podrzucam swoje rozwiązanie: siatka leśna + tyczki wierzbowe (wycięte na wycieczce weekendowej na pobliskie łąki). Co ok 3 m wtykam w ziemię tyczkę (długość zależnie od wysokości siatki) i na to rozciągam siatkę (mocowanie siatki dowolne, tylko nie "ściśle" do słupka). Żadnego betonu, kopania (chyba, że grunt bardzo twardy), po ok 1 m-cu tyczki puszczają korzenie i pięknie zielenieją - tworzy się "zielona ściana". Co ważne - nie ma problemu z psuciem się drewna, jeśli któryś "słupek" się nie przyjął, to go po prostu wymieniam. 
Oczywiście, z uwagi na estetykę,  to rozwiązanie raczej do części ogrodowej.

----------


## wendaboj

Jeśli chodzi o siatkę leśną to ja też coś dorzucę. 
W tym roku ogradzałem działkę pod budowę, długość ogrodzenia to ok 200 metrów. Jako słupki zastosowałem stemple, odkupione tanio po budowie za 3zl/szt. Świdrem robiłem dziurę na ok 50 cm, wkładałem stempel i zasypywałem. Siatkę leśną kupiłem przez internet bo jest dużo taniej niż w marketach budowlanych i przybijałem ją specjalnymi gwózdkami do stempli (w kształcie litery U). Ogrodzenie stoi już kilka miesięcy i jak na razie wygląda to bardzo solidnie.

----------


## mikolajewiczka

Zgadza się, tanio wychodzi siatka, albo ewentualnie ogrodzenie panelowe. Warto się przyjrzeć zwłaszcza wspomnianej siatce leśnej, można zrobić ogrodzenie "po kosztach".

----------


## motoFan

Dobra siatka ogrodzeniowa wraz z całym osprzętem wbrew pozorom nie jest taka tania. Do tego trzeba doliczyć fachowca, jeśli ktoś ma dwie lewe ręce 

----------


## rafalwtorek

Najlepiej siatka ogrodzeniowa  :big grin:

----------


## krzysztof.semieniuk

Najlepiej siatka

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Obwód działki to 130 m. Myślę aby zrobić jak narazie ogrodzenie ze stempli co 3 metry oraz siatki leśnej, czy to dobry pomysł? Jak zabezpieczyć stemple?

----------


## beatagl

> Obwód działki to 130 m. Myślę aby zrobić jak narazie ogrodzenie ze stempli co 3 metry oraz siatki leśnej, czy to dobry pomysł? Jak zabezpieczyć stemple?


Czy to dobry pomysł chyba tak , przynajmniej  najtańszy, stemple wytrzymają około 2 lata, a jak coś to możesz wymienić ( z odzysku kupisz po 3 zł szt)

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Wymiana słupów co 2 lata ?
No chyba że rozmawiamy o tymczasowym zaznaczeniu i zabezpieczeniu granic własnej działki .

----------


## beatagl

> Wymiana słupów co 2 lata ?
> No chyba że rozmawiamy o tymczasowym zaznaczeniu i zabezpieczeniu granic własnej działki .


tylko tymczasowe zabezpieczenie granic  

130mb to około 43 stemple licząc co 3 metry 
43 stemple po 3zł to 130zł ,a to nie majątek  :smile:  jeśli będą wymagały wymiany po 2 latach

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

A jeżeli dobrze by poszło to kto wie, a może byłoby już stałe ogrodzenie?

Jak liczyłem, to z siatką leśną i stemplami za 400zł udałoby się ogrodzić działkę  :smile:

----------


## darekmroczek

Generalnie, jak ktoś ma bardzo dużą działkę, to każde ogrodzenie będzie drogie. Jakoś wolę metalowe słupki i porządną siatkę ogrodzeniową.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Wiadomo że lepiej by było metalowe  :smile:  Ale jak narazie, na rozpoczęcie budowy aby móc jak najwięcej zaoszczędzić to zrobić ze stempli  :smile:

----------


## klaudiuszNatko

Panele ogrodzeniowe 75x200 ocynk można mieć już za jakieś 40 zł, więc jak ktoś nie ma dużej powierzchni do ogrodzenia, to nie wychodzi aż tak drogo ...

----------


## beatagl

> Panele ogrodzeniowe 75x200 ocynk można mieć już za jakieś 40 zł, więc jak ktoś nie ma dużej powierzchni do ogrodzenia, to nie wychodzi aż tak drogo ...


Słupki i beton , obejmy itd. razem nie wyjdzie tanio, nie wspomnę o czasie rozkładania i precyzji, na tymczasowe lepszej opcji nie ma

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

Ale nie wszędzie ze względu na MPZG nie może być ogrodzenie betonowe

----------


## kemot_p

Najtaniej to siatka leśna na drewnianych palach. Koszt w okolicach Warszawy 16 zł za metr (dostałem kilka ofert w podobnej cenie). Jak ktoś ma czas i możliwość to przy własnej robociznie wyjdzie około 7 zł za mb.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

a na jakim etapie budowy stawiać najlepiej płot?

----------


## kemot_p

Ja będę grodzil na długo przed rozpoczęciem budowy gdyż chce zrobić na działce mały sadek. Zgodnie z prawem plac budowy należy odrodzić przed rozpoczęciem budowy, ale wiem że nie każdy się do tego stosuje.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

No właśnie słyszałem, że lepiej poczekać z ogrodzeniem do wykopu, aby koperka nie miała problemów przy wykopach

----------


## kemot_p

Pewnie zależy od wymiarów działki.

----------


## Wojtko55

Właśnie jednak ogrodzenie od frontu może troche przeszkodzić przy wykopach czy przewozie, więc również poczekałbym z tym, aż większe prace się zakończą  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

A co sądzicie o ogrodzeniu z siatki na słupkach betonowych, wkopanych w podłoże (a nie wcementowanych). Będzie się to "trzymać"? Szukam ogrodzenia taniego, które kilka lat postoi i będzie trwalsze niż siatka na stemplach drewnianych.

----------


## piotrliss

A jak takie wkopane słupy będą się zimą zachowywać, jeśli nie są zacementowane? Generalnie jakoś ogrodzenie z siatki do elementów betonowych średnio mi się widzi.

----------


## kemot_p

Chyba tak samo jak wkopane słupki drewniane - widzisz jakieś różnice? Wiele firm produkujących ogrodzenia betonowe wytwarza słupki, słupki te mają już dziury na poprowadzenie drutu, do którego przytwierdza się siatkę. Chodzi mi o coś takiego: http://panoramafirm.pl/images/8/0/016042180.jpg.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Gdzie takie słupki betonowe można kupić ?

----------


## Marian_D

> A jak takie wkopane słupy będą się zimą zachowywać, jeśli nie są zacementowane?


Jak będą zakopane poniżej głębokości przemarzania nie będzie problemu.

----------


## Marian_D

> Gdzie takie słupki betonowe można kupić ?


W dzisiejszych czasach takie pytanie??? Skąd się tacy ludzie biorą? Na Allegro masz tego masę... 15 sekund z googlem i też znajdziesz sporo dostawców.

----------


## Marian_D

> Jeżeli przed budową zdecydujesz się na postawienie ogrodzenia może dojść do jego uszkodzenia w czasie prac.


Które sprawca ma obowiązek naprawić/pokryć koszty naprawy. Mnie facet od koparki uszkodził bramę bo nie patrzył jak cofał. I co? Ja mam za to płacić? Bierze kasę to niech robi dobrze a jak narobi szkód to niech za nie płaci.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

> Które sprawca ma obowiązek naprawić/pokryć koszty naprawy. Mnie facet od koparki uszkodził bramę bo nie patrzył jak cofał. I co? Ja mam za to płacić? Bierze kasę to niech robi dobrze a jak narobi szkód to niech za nie płaci.


Z tym racja, a nie jak czołgiem będzie jeździł

----------


## kemot_p

> Gdzie takie słupki betonowe można kupić ?


No właśnie gogle, allegro...
Ja wybrałem producenta z okolic Rawy Mazowieckiej, wraz z montażem. Ogrodzenie będzie wykonane w maju, więc jak będę zadowolony to polecę  :smile: 




> Które sprawca ma obowiązek naprawić/pokryć koszty naprawy. Mnie facet od koparki uszkodził bramę bo nie patrzył jak cofał. I co? Ja mam za to płacić? Bierze kasę to niech robi dobrze a jak narobi szkód to niech za nie płaci.


Płot, jak każda inna zastana rzecz na budowie, w przypadku uszkodzenia, powinna zostać naprawiona przez tego co uszkodził. Inna rzecz, może się tak zdarzyć, że płot będzie za blisko, czy brama za wąska. Spotkałem się z tym na budowie u znajomych - działka niecałe 4 ary na pół bliźniaka. Facet który przywoził piach poprosił o zdemontowania ogrodzenia, albo wjeżdża na odpowiedzialność inwestora i nie ponosi odpowiedzialności za ewentualne szkody.

----------


## beatagl

> Które sprawca ma obowiązek naprawić/pokryć koszty naprawy. Mnie facet od koparki uszkodził bramę bo nie patrzył jak cofał. I co? Ja mam za to płacić? Bierze kasę to niech robi dobrze a jak narobi szkód to niech za nie płaci.


Dokładnie!!

Dużo moich znajomych po zakupie działki, pierwsze co robią to ładne ogrodzenie. 
Trzeba by było nic nie robić w domu z uwagi na to, że następne ekipy popsują, zniszczą prace poprzedników

Jeśli chodzi o wykop to może na małej działce to fakt, ale jeśli chodzi o przywóz materiałów to zamówiony materiał, może zostać rozładowany z drogi HDSem i nawet nie musi wjeżdżać na plac

----------


## rafal194

Dokładnie.budowa domu to nie budowa wieżowca gdzie przez 8 godzin jeżdżą ekipy non stop.Albo budować konkretnie albo nie budować w ogóle do czasu zakończenia budowy.

----------


## olafu80

Trzeba budować tak, żeby niczego nie uszkodzić. Czasem samochód z HDS nie uszkodzi, a ktoś, kto prowadzi samochód wjedzie w ogrodzenie, bo po piwie jechał. Reguły nie ma.

----------


## kupik

Niektórzy to tak normalnie jeżdżą, że nawet, jak brama będzie miała 5 metrów szerokości to i tak wjadą na słupek.

----------


## beatagl



----------


## krysia_ciapka

Brawo dla tej Pani  :smile:

----------


## DeuX7

Mi się wydaje, że takie ogrodzenia plastikowe mogłyby być całkiem spoko rozwiązaniem  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

Ostatecznie, tak jak pisałem wcześniej w tym wątku zdecydowałem się na ogrodzenie z siatki 1,5m na słupkach betonowych. Koszt takiego ogrodzenia z dojazdem ekipy (ok. 80km) wyniósł mnie 40zł za mb. A efekt jest jak poniżej:

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

A jaki koszt 1 takiego słupka?

----------


## kemot_p

13 zł. Ogólnie to robicizna 15 zł za mb reszta to matrialy i transport.

----------


## masterb

Witam
tez poszukuje jakiegoś w miarę solidnego ogrodzenia dla swojej działki z tym , że na razie traktuje to jako czasowe rozwiązanie. Chcę ogrodzic działkę i postawić tam przyczepę -budowanie domu odkładam na dalszą perspektywę. ..
Czy może mi Pan podać namiary na te ekipę co robiła u Pana ogrodzenie? Wygląda na trwałe w miarę. .. :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

> Witam
> tez poszukuje jakiegoś w miarę solidnego ogrodzenia dla swojej działki z tym , że na razie traktuje to jako czasowe rozwiązanie. Chcę ogrodzic działkę i postawić tam przyczepę -budowanie domu odkładam na dalszą perspektywę. ..
> Czy może mi Pan podać namiary na te ekipę co robiła u Pana ogrodzenie? Wygląda na trwałe w miarę. ..


Witam, rozumiem że pytanie do mnie  :smile: 
Ja też podobnie planuje budowę dopiero za kilka lat a narazie chce działkę traktować rekreacyjnie. Firma która u mnie robiła jest z okolic Rawy Mazowieckiej. Jeśli mogę tutaj podać ich dane to:http://www.mucha.waw.pl/ Koszt to 40 zł za mb, słupki betonowe wkopane, słupki odkosy zabetonowane, siatka 1,5m 3,5mm powlekana. Ja z wykonania i jakości materiałów jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## markss

Wygląda solidnie. Jesteś zadowolony z jakości?

----------


## Michal_Wawa

A czy tą samą metodą  można zrobić ogrodzenie ciut wyższe,   np siatka 180cm albo 200cm i do tego odpowiednio dłuższe słupki ? (czyli czy są takie słupki i czy wytrzymają?)

----------


## kemot_p

> Wygląda solidnie. Jesteś zadowolony z jakości?


Tak jak pisałem wyżej jestem zadowolony z wykonania i jakości użytych materiałów. Stosunek ceny do jakości na plus.

----------


## kemot_p

> A czy tą samą metodą  można zrobić ogrodzenie ciut wyższe,   np siatka 180cm albo 200cm i do tego odpowiednio dłuższe słupki ? (czyli czy są takie słupki i czy wytrzymają?)


Nie wiem, skontaktuj się z tą firmą (link kilka postów wyżej) jak długie słupki oni robią - przy siatce 2m słupki powinny mieć pewnie około 3m.

----------


## badaczkotłów

Jak mogę coś dodać z ogólnej pozycji , to tendencja obecnie i chyba słusznie jest że robimy solidny ładny front a tył w systemie siatki modułowej. 
Ja polecam znajomym ogrodzenia Konsport - naprawdę fajne i solidne 

Można zobaczyć na
http://www.zadbanydom24.pl/palisadowe-pp-002-p

Ogrodzenia konsport montują na terenie paru województw mimo że znajdują się w Grodzisku mazowieckim  :big grin:

----------


## pinokio_a

witam wszystkich na forum
Jak się domyślacie, pytam o ogrodzenie. Chciałabym tanie i ładne. Nie z siatki tylko raczej pełne. Myślałam o deskach poziomych zamontowanych pomiędzy betonowymi słupkami. Nie wiem jaki może być koszt takiego ogrodzenia i jak stosunkowo tanio je wykonać.
tu parę zdjęć co mi się podoba:

----------


## Bary144

Tanie ogrodzenie  :Smile:  jak chcesz zrobić coś trwałego to nie szukaj taniego bo to kasa wyrzucona w błoto. 
Moim zdaniem jeśli nie nasz jeszcze środków na fajne ogrodzenie z którego będziesz zadowolony (w sumie będziesz je widział codziennie przez dłuuuuugie lata) to na razie zrób jakieś tymczasowe, ale solidne ogrodzenie. Pełno jest firm które za małe pieniądze wynajmują ogrodzenia. Ja mam kontakt do firmy [moderowano]Alfa Partner[/URL] z Warszawy.  Jak znajdziesz kasę to wykonasz sobie coś trwałego. 
Nie oszczędzaj na docelowym ogrodzeniu (oczywiście nie popadając w skrajność), bo to w sumie wizytówka domu (choć znam takich których z zewnątrz dom i ogrodzenie wygląda nędznie, a w środku, by nie drażnić złodziej, raczej bogato - taki styl choć nie polecam).

----------


## Mateo33

Na początku będzie tanie, ale tyle kasy w niego władujesz później,  że taniej wyszedłby Ci mur  :smile:

----------


## Adaxis

Witam, ja w temacie ogrodzenia na czas budowy -działka prostokątna 10 ar (25x40) -zakończenie budowy w 2017 lub 18. Dom będzie 4 m od  krótkiego  boku. Chcę już teraz ogrodzić i b. proszę o radę nt. wyboru optymalnego ogrodzenia, w tym czy  jest sens ogrodzenia tymczasowego, czy też od razu docelowego:
1. całość tymczasowa - siatka leśna i słupki drewniane nieobrobione
2. połowa już  docelowa, a tylko ok 50% w obszarze budowanego domu z siatki leśnej (pkt1)

Kusi mnie, żeby przynajmniej fragment ogrodzenia zrobić już na stałe (kasa jest) a resztę newralgiczną przy budowie np. z siatki leśnej -całość z takiej siatki to chyba powyżej 1500 zł. B. proszę o radę, jak to robicie?

----------


## mother_nature

My na razie grodzimy tymczasowo, bo jak w trakcie robót się uszkodzi, to nie będzie szkoda. I to tylko 2 boki, bo z kolejnych dwóch już są ogrodzenia sąsiadów.

Jeśli masz fundusze i czas, to możesz zrobić jak w pkt. 2  :smile:

----------


## DziadekT

Warto pogadać z sąsiadami w sprawie podziału kosztów. Co do wyboru optymalnego ogrodzenia docelowego, to różni ludzie mają różne kryteria optymalizacji, np. trwałość, koszt budowy, koszt i łatwość konserwacji, szczelne odgrodzenie się od drogi lub sąsiada, trudność sforsowania, wygląd itp. 

Raczej trzeba wybrać wygląd pasujący do architektury domu, bo np. blacha perforowana lub panele aluminiowe do domku typu dworek albo leśniczówka to nie będzie to. Często od frontu daje się elementy nawiązujące do elewacji domu, np. słupki obłożone podobnym materiałem co na ścianie domu, a z pozostałych stron coś tańszego, a neutralnego wizualnie. Najbardziej neutralna i niezbyt droga jest siatka na metalowych słupkach. Ja nie chciałem ostrego oddzielenia swojego ogrodu od ogrodów sąsiadów, więc dałem siatkę.

----------


## Adaxis

Dzięki za wypowiedzi. Po zastanowieniu i w nawiązaniu do siatki sąsiadów dam chyba od razu siatkę z metalowymi słupkami z dala od budowy, a przy placu budowy na razie prowizorka -siatka leśna na palikach. Co do ogrodzenia frontowego zgadzam się z przedmówcą -trzeba dopasować do elewacji, ale na to jeszcze czas.  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Robaczywy

Jakkolwiek to zabrzi mam problem bo mam duża działke  :bash:   Chciałbym juz w tym roku ogrodzic działkę z trzech stron ogrodzeniem docelowym. Budowa ruszy w tym lub w przyszłym roku. Będzie to w sumie ok. 160 metrów ogrodzenia. Front narazie zostawiam, na czas budowy bedzie jakas prowizorka, a potem cos ładnego.
Myślałem słupkach metalowych i siatce ocynkowanej 150cm. Do tego fundament na 20cm w ziemi na całej długości (pod słupkami więcej). chciabym to zrobic sam, to znaczy z teściem i szwagrem  :big grin:  teść jak 30 lat temu zrobił taka siatke, to słupki i fundament stoja do dzisiaj, tylko siatka zmieniona.
Na allegro widzę, ze siatka okolo 8,50mb, a slupek okolo 20zł, czyli pi razy oko 2600zł + beton (mam betoniarke). Nie mam natomiast pradu wiec bede musial pewnie wynajac agregat z aokolo 100zł / dzień.
Jeszcze nie wiem czy damy rade, bedzie duzo roboty, ale jak pomysle, ze mam placic 80zł / mb firmie to mi sił d opracy przybywa  :big grin:

----------


## Slyder

A może podmurówka gotowa. Wtedy nie potrzebujesz agregatu, wystarczy urobić beton w taczkach

----------


## ZbyszekT

Ja też kombinuje co i jak, i teraz już mam dogadany taki system:
70 mb ogrodzenia w tym 1 furtka.
Słupki lakierowane 2,3 m, 43 / 2.0, siatka PCV 2,1/3,2 + materiały montażowe - 22 PLN/mb
Furtka 330
Montaż słupków - 500 za całość

Chcę zrobić tak:
Firma przyjeżdża, przywozi wszystko, wiercą dziury, osadzają słupki, łapią poziomy, betonują  10 cm poniżej gruntu. - To chyba najgorsza robota.
A ja później na spokojnie, po kawałku sam (z Teściem  :Smile:  ) będę wykopywał rowek na podmurówkę, szalował i zalewał podmurówkę.
Potem zamontuję siatkę.

----------


## dawiddur

Jakie parametry musi spełniać siatka ogrodzeniowa, aby można było ją nazwać dobra/ bardzo dobrą? grubość drutu, ocynk, powlekanie, malowanie itd....?
Mam do ogrodzenia 350mb. Na pewno użyję betonowych słupków 1,5m ponad ziemię i rzecz jasna tej wysokości siatki. Nie wiem jakiej szukać.
Ktoś poradzi? Widziałem kiedyś siatkę z drutu spłaszczonego, takiego o szerokości 5mm. Wyglądała mega solidnie.
Ktoś coś?

----------


## JarekKRK45

Co to znaczy 10 cm poniżej gruntu , bo nie chodzi chyba o betonowanie słupków ...

----------


## norbert27

Witaj. A ile chcesz wydać?? Bo raczej to cena jest głównym czynnikiem decydującym o wyborze...

----------


## dawiddur

*norbert27*, jeśli pytanie kierujesz do mnie to mogę powiedzieć, że chcę to zrobić trwale/ dobrze - oczywiście wszystko w granicach rozsądku. 
Jakby nie było będzie to ogrodzenie części mojego przyszłego podwórka i w większości kawałka mojego lasu.

----------


## kisielu

Słuchajcie Państwo, jestem tu nowy, więc jeśli piszę w złym temacie nie krzyczcie tylko wskażcie gdzie mogę uzykać informacje. Otóż potrzebuje zrobić kojec dla psa.. Słupki już mam solidne aczkolwiek nie wiem jaka siatka byłaby dobra do tego celu? Dodam że pies to owczarek niemiecki. Teraz szczeniak, ale za pół roku będzie ogromny, więc ogrodzenie musi być porządne . Pomoże ktoś?

----------


## mother_nature

Panele zgrzewane zastosuj lub ewentualnie siatkę zgrzewaną, 1,8 m lub więcej. To suka czy pies?

----------


## dawiddur

Ktoś podpowie na co zwrócić uwagę przy wyborze siatki pod kątem trwałości? ile grubości drutu jest ok, a ile to chłam itd?

----------


## mother_nature

Hm, ja kupowałam na macanego  :wink:  Z wyglądu wydawało się, że siatki są takie same, a przy badaniu organoleptycznym okazywało się, że w jednych drut jest twardszy, a w drugich łatwo się gnie.

----------


## kemot_p

@dawiddur, ja miałem robione ogrodzenie (zdjecie w poście #101) z siatki powlekanej 3,5mm (drut+powloka). Facet, który to robił mówił, że dobra siatka "na lata" to minimum 2,5-2,8mm drut, oko im mniejsze tym lepiej, ale 5cm jest optymalne. No i że lepsza powlekana niż ocynk.
Widzę, że robisz podobnie do mnie, czyli siatka i słupki betonowe (slupek 2,2m wkopany 70cm do tego 1,5m siatki). Wg mnie takie rozwiązanie ma najlepszy stosunek ceny do jakosci i trwałości. Moje ogrodzenie jest tymczasowe, na kilka lat, więc slupki oprócz naroznych i od bramy nie są betonowane, tylko wkopane.

----------


## dawiddur

A czy widział ktoś - wie gdzie taką zdobyć - siatkę z spłaszczonego drutu? Drut gruby na ok. 2-3mm i szeroki na 5-7mm. Widziałem taką siatkę na zrobionym ogrodzeniu - wygląda mega solidnie. Niestety nie jestem w stanie zlokalizować w sieci producenta takiej siatki... Ktoś, gdzieś widział?

----------


## cezary.pl

> A czy widział ktoś - wie gdzie taką zdobyć - siatkę z spłaszczonego drutu? Drut gruby na ok. 2-3mm i szeroki na 5-7mm. Widziałem taką siatkę na zrobionym ogrodzeniu - wygląda mega solidnie. Niestety nie jestem w stanie zlokalizować w sieci producenta takiej siatki... Ktoś, gdzieś widział?


Wpisz w wyszukiwarkę "siatka ogrodzeniowa z lin górniczych" Będziesz zadowolony z jakości i trwałości, :yes: 
Trudno drut tej siatki przeciąć kombinerkami.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## kisielu

> Panele zgrzewane zastosuj lub ewentualnie siatkę zgrzewaną, 1,8 m lub więcej. To suka czy pies?


To pies. I z dnia na dzień przybiera na masie.  Dzięki za podpowiedzi

----------


## Adaxis

Witam, proszę o radę -ogrodzenie tymczasowe budowy: siatka leśna 150cm i słupki. Siatka jest, poszukuję tanie słupki...
1.Czy słupki sosnowe 2.5m i fi 5-6cm wystarczą?  
Mam świder fi 5cm i chciałbym po wierceniu  ew. zaostrzyć słupki na dole i ciasno wpić na 1m głębokości -da radę?
Proszę o praktyków o podpowiedź czy 5-6cm wystarczy i czy świder fi 5 zda egzamin?

----------


## ZbyszekT

1. Za cienkie. Minimum 8-10 cm. Będą to słupki na max 3-4 sezony, później się będą łamać  na styku powietrze-ziemia. 
2.  Świder musi być ze sporym zapasem, bo nie dasz rady wywiercić dziur w pionie.

----------


## Adaxis

Oj zapomniałem napisać, że to ma być ogrodzenie na czas budowy,  na1 sezon, lub nawet mniej. PO SSZ zrobie jesienią/wiosną finalne ogrodzenie. -czy to coś zmienia?
Czyli świdrem nie wywiercę pionowej dziury?  Nie chcę robić zapasu, bo potem nie będzie się słupek trzymał i dużo roboty z zasypywaniem. Wręcz chciałbym w bijać w dziury coś w rodzaju palików -da radę?  :smile:

----------


## KamilaU

Dzień dobry, odświeżę temat. Potrzebuje ogrodzić działkę która ma 45m szerokosci i 90 m długości. Od jednej strony (sąsiadow) moze się róznić od reszty. Mianowicie, działka bedzie odgrywała rolę wybiegu dla psów do adopcji po przejściach. Jako że sąsiad ma dzieci chce uniknąć wsadzenia rączki dziecka przez płot, ale tym samym uniknąć płotu betonowego..
Ogrodzenie ma mieć 1,5m - 2 m wysokosci. Początkowo myślałam o siatce i nasadzeniu Grabu Albo Wiązu aby uszczelnic oczka siatki (a musza być drobne) Ale czy przez okres zimowy będzie ogrodzenie dość szczelne? Myślalam też aby siatkę dodatkowo zabezpieczyc deskami pionowymi ale to raczej nie jest trwałe rozwiązanie i nie potrzebnie pójdę w koszty ''tymczasowo'' skoro lepiej wydać więcej na ogrodzenie.
Czy macie jeszcze jakies sugestię? Ktoś może mi mniej wiecej obliczyc koszty danego typu ogrodzenia przy takiej działce, nie mając dostępu do częsci z demontażu a normalnego kupna w hurtowniach, sklepach? dziekuje

----------


## mother_nature

Nie liczyłabym na żywopłot, jeśli na terenie mają przebywać różne psy, które najczęściej są po przejściach i prezentują przekrój wszelkich cech charakteru. Pies jak będzie chciał, znajdzie sobie sposób, żeby przejść przez niego, zwłaszcza przez grab czy wiąz, które przecież na początku po wsadzeniu będą lichymi gałązkami, zrzucającymi liście na zimę, a które trzeba regularnie przycinać i dość długo rosną. Ponadto żywopłot może ulec zniszczeniu, gdyż psy lubią obgryzać, kopać i sikać na krzaki.

Jeśli zastosujesz siatkę, to od str. sąsiadów dałabym jeszcze na nią matę wiklinową - trwałość kilka lat, w zależności od jakości kupionej maty - przez nią dziecko ręki nie wsadzi. Ale to podwyższa koszt ogrodzenia, więc chyba lepiej od razu zrobić coś innego, solidnego, szczelnego i zasłaniającego psom/dzieciom widok. Np.





Tutaj ogrodzenie panelowe z wplecionymi plastikowymi taśmami



Zamieszczone zdjęcia wybrałam losowo z internetu.

Co do kosztów to niestety nie pomogę, sama teraz się rozglądam za dobrą ofertą na solidne ogrodzenie, bo muszę ogrodzić przestrzeń dla 2 dużych psów, z czego jeden z nich jest kombinatorem  :wink:

----------


## martingg

pytanie z innej beczki co będzie trwalszym rozwiązaniem? mam sporo do ogrodzenia jakieś 180m ~~ i myślę czy klasycznie siatka + słupki metalowe i podmurówka czy "modne" i zarazem tanie panele ogrodzeniowe? Co szybciej się rozleci? Wymiana siatki to raczej nieduży koszt i nakład sił niż przy wymianie paneli. Nie trzeba będzie po 5 latach malować paneli? Jak wygląda ich trwałość ktoś ma może większe doświadczenie?

----------


## Plot-bud

> Gnębi mnie straszliwie kwestia ogrodzenia.Mam dużą działkę o wymiarach 25 m /60 m. Wdzięczna byłabym za podpowiedzi dot.zrobienia ogrodzenia jak najbardziej ekonomicznie ,dodam iż własna praca wchodzi jak najbardziej w grę.


Wybór ogrodzenia to rzeczywiście nie jest łatwa decyzja, zważywszy na to, że na rynku jest obecnie zatrzęsienie pod względem różnorodności oferty. Niestety ogrodzenie z reguły jest robione na samym końcu budowy i często okazuje się, że inwestor nie ma już praktycznie żadnej gotówki i wówczas jest skłonny do zakupu czegokolwiek, byleby było jak najtańsze. Jak jedak można się domyślać wybór dyktowany tylko i wyłącznie ceną to nie jest najlepsza opcja, bo niestety ale ryzykujemy wówczas wyborem kompletnego badziewia, którego obecnie na rynku jest cała masa. Głównie w sprzedaży taniego badziewia prym obecnie wiodą markety. To, że jest tam tanio (ale też nie zawsze) to wynika z tego, że gdzieś zostały poczynione oszczędności, albo wyrób jest nieocynkowany, albo jest to niskiej jakości ocynk, albo produkty są odchudzone. Odchudzenia produktow nie widać gołym okiem, bo z reguły odchudzone są nie przekroje profili, ż których ogrodznie jest wykonane, a grubości ścianek tych profili. Tak więc na pierwszy rzut oka wszystko wygląda tak samo albo podobnie, ale niestety trwałość takich wyrobów jest zdecydowanie mniejsza a cena albo tylko trochę niższa, albo wcale, a nieżadko zdarza się, że cena przy zakupie całego ogrodzenia wychodzi dużo drożej. Najczęściej ma to miejsce przy zakupie ogrodzenia panelowego, gdzie wykorzystywana jest technika "markera cenowego", którym jest panel. Polega to na tym, że taki panel jest bardzo tani, bo ma on za zadanie przyciągnąć potencjalnego klienta, ale niestety cała reszta, a więc słupki, obejmy, podmurówka jest już zdecydowanie droższa i koniec końców okazuje się, że całe ogrodzenie do kupy wyszło nas znacznie drożej niż gdzie indziej. To jakie ogrodzenie wybierzemy to nie jest aż tak istotne jak to, żebyśmy wybrali ogrodzenie, które przetrwa długie lata a nie kilka pierwszych sezonów, bo jakby nie było zakup ogrodzenia to bardzo duża inwestycja i nie warto kierować się tylko i wyłącznie najniższą ceną, a jeśli nas nie stać na ogrodzenie od razu, to może lepiej poczekać i zaoszczędzić trochę więcej pieniędzy, niż kupować totalne badziewie.

----------

